# [REF] The Official RootzWiki Vibrant Bible Thread -ROMS/KERNELS/MODEMS/MODS/ETC- 08/27/13



## N00B_IN_N33D

*TRANSLATED OUT OF THE ORIGINAL JAVA-SCRIPT CODE; WITH THE*​*FORMER TRANSLATIONS DILIGENTLY COMPARED & REVISED ❧ ALL CREDIT*​*GOES TO THE ORIGINAL CREATORS, I SIMPLY GATHERED THE INFORMATION*​
*-INDEX-*​GLOSSARY​USEFUL LINKS/SOFTWARE​MODEMS​KERNELS​ROMS​MODS/SCRIPTS​FAQ/ABOUT​CREDITS​
✝✝✝✝✝✝✝​


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

*GLOSSARY-*

*ADB-*The Android Debug Bridge. A collection of tools that any rooted Android user should have. ADB allows one to interact with their device from a terminal interface. This enables the user to do a variety of tasks such as _sideloading_ applications and more.

*Android-*A Linux based operating system created and mostly designed by Google. The major revisions are 1.0, 1.1, 1.5 (Cupcake), 1.6 (Donut), 2.0/2.0.1/2.1 (Eclair), 2.2 (Froyo), 2.3 (Gingerbread), 3.0 (Honeycomb - tablet only), 4.0/4.0.1/4.0.2/4.0.3/4.0.4 (Ice Cream Sandwich), and 4.1 (Jellybean). The majority of Android major revisions are named after desserts.

*APK-*Android PacKage. These are, basically, Android applications and all of their data. They are run via the Dalvik Virtual Machine on your device.

*Bootloader-*The part of a computer that loads the operating system. If this is damaged/deleted... You're going to have a bad time.

*ClockworkMod-*A tool that allows you to flash the phone with different ROMs from the phone (without using a PC). This is handy for developers or those who like to play around with different modified ROMs.

*Download Mode-*Activating Download Mode gives you will have the ability to flash .pit, .tar, .tar.md5, or other files via ODIN on your PC.

*Flashing-*The act of installing a ROM, Kernel, or other Mod (usually contained in a .zip folder) onto an embedded device or emulator.

*Heimdall-*A community designed alternative to Odin, Heimdall allows you to do everything Odin does in a much safer, less buggy environment.

*JFD, JI6, KA6, etc-*Samsung's naming system for the software updates they build. If you look at the full name of a firmware update, say T959UVKA7, T959 is the device model (Vibrant), UV is the region code (UnitedStates Vibrant, maybe?), K is the year of release (J = 2010, K = 2011), A is the month (A-L = January-December), and the number at the end is the revision number. So the firmware name is telling you "Vibrant, United States, 2011, January, revision 7.

*Odin-*The infamous flashing tool designed by Samsung, Odin is a Windows program that allows users to push ROMs, radios, and more onto their device from the comfort of their PC. Notoriously buggy. Heimdall is the recommended alternative.ROM - The name given to software on embedded devices (mobile phones, for the most part). "Flashing" a ROM means that you install that software on your device.

*Overclocking-*Increasing the "clock" of a processor to increase its speed at the expense of battery life and possibly your phone. Not all processors overclock the same, even if the hardware is identical. One phone with a Hummingbird SoC will not be able to overclock to 1.2ghz, yet another would be able to overclock to 1.7ghz (not very likely).

*Radio/Modem-*The parts of a firmware that allow communication between the operating system, the telecommunication hardware, and a mobile network. Some radios give good battery life, some good signal, some neither.

*ROM-*Read Only Memory, in this case referring to the phone's internal memory where your firmware/apps are stored. When people say they're flashing a new ROM, it means they are flashing a new version of the Android firmware onto their phone - the two terms are interchangeable.

*Rooting-*A device hack that provides users with unrestricted access to the entire file system of their mobile devices.

*RootzWiki-*This site, RootzWiki is a community of Android enthusiasts, developers, themers, and experts. RootzWiki is formed by the community for the community.

*Sideloading-*To install applications without using the official Android Market.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

*USEFUL LINKS/SOFTWARE-*

*Useful Software (PC):*
*[UVJFD]Heimdall One-Click-*To help automate the process of reverting to stock JFD firmware.
*SuperOneClick-*One click rooting software (Windows/Linux only).
*Heimdall-*A less buggy alternative to Odin, it is cross-platform open-source tool suite used to flash ROMs/Kernels/etc onto Samsung Galaxy S devices.
*Odin v1.7-*Samsung's flashing tool used to flash Roms/Kernels/etc onto Samsung Galaxy S devices.
*Samsung Galaxy S Windows Drivers-*(x86 and x64).
*EaseUS Partition Manager-*An all-in-one partition and disk management program. Very useful if you need to partition your Ext. Micro SD card.
*Android SDK-*Provides you the API libraries and developer tools necessary to build, test, and debug apps for Android.
*APK Multi-Tool-*APK editing tool.
*Bay_wolf's AIO Vibrant Toolbox**-*To help automate flashing custom ROMs onto the Samsung Vibrant.
*Useful Links:*
*Zen Lounge-*A general discussion thread where you are free to chat with other Vibrant users.
*Eye Candy Treasure Trove-*Everything you'll need to make your phone stand out from the rest is now all in one place.
*XDA-Developers-*Vibrant Forum
*The Official Vibrant Kernel ßible Thread-*Reference thread containing a list of many, many, kernels.
*The Official Vibrant Bible-*Outdated reference thread.
*Vibrant Directory(Bible)4.0--When in r0me-*Another outdated reference thread.
*[How to] You Want Better Battery Life-*A guide/reference thread that will teach you the secrets of obtaining long battery life.
*NOOB GUIDE :: Root :: Odin :: Files :: Guides-*A great guide for beginners. It teaches you step-by-step how to revert to stock & setup a custom ROM.
*Easily Flash GB MIUI for Vibrant + Themes/Modems/Kernels/ and more!*
*[Guide] How to install ICS **EVERYTHING you need to know how to install them**
*[BOOTLOADERS]CUSTOM Gingerbread Bootloaders for Vibrant-*Solve your recovery & rainbow problems on Gingerbread ROMs.
*[Guide] SD Partition for Encryption Unsuccessful (ICS Bug)-*A step-by-step guide for those faced with the EU bug.
*Yosup's Encryption Unsuccessful informational post-*If your device has obtained the EU bug, you may find this post very beneficial.
*[Tutorial] How To Logcat*
*[GUIDE] Everything you need to know about your Vibrant-*Rooting/Unlocking/Flashing
*[Repository] Essential Hard To Find Files-*A repository of miscellaneous files for the Vibrant. Files include themes, stock images, ROMs, etc.
*Mirrors! "The Android File Cabinet"-*A repository of very old ROMs, kernels, mods, etc.
*POWER RESET or UNKNOWN UPLOAD MODE discussion-*If you are getting the PRoUUM error when going into download mode, read this.
*[REF][TWEAKS] Kernel Governors, Modules, I/O Schedulers, etc.-*An extensive reference of Governors, Schedulers, and more.
*Modem Info *Must See*-*Comparison of modems; speed, signal, and data timeouts are all tested.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

*MODEMS-*
[hide='ICS & JB']
MediaFire Folder: http://www.mediafire.../?9tjt5it4rjjd6
Original Thread: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1399722
*KB5*
*KB1*
*KA7*
*KA6*
*KA5*
*JL5*
*JL4*
*JL1*
*JK6*
*JK2*
*JI6*
*JI5*
*JI4*
*JI2*
*JFD*
*JE8*
[/hide]
[hide='CM7.1/MIUI']
MediaFire Folder: http://www.mediafire.../?5hdw2o616yzi3
Original Thread: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1110500
*KB5*
*KB1*
*KA7*
*KA6*
*KA5*
*JL5*
*JL4*
*JL1*
*JK6*
*JK2*
*JI6*
*JI5*
*JI4*
*JI2*
*JFD*
*JE8*
[/hide]
[hide='CM7/MIUI']
MediaFire Folder: http://www.mediafire.../?6uh91x95dz837
Original Thread: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1110500
*KB5*
*KB1*
*KA7*
*KA6*
*KA5*
*JL5*
*JL4*
*JL1*
*JK6*
*JK2*
*JI6*
*JI5*
*JI4*
*JI2*
*JFD*
*JE8*
[/hide]
[hide='Samsung Based ROMs']
MediaFire Folder: http://www.mediafire.../?3pnxcoag515pv
Original Thread: http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=868774
*KB5*
*KB1*
*KA7*
*KA6*
*KA5*
*JL5*
*JL4*
*JL1*
*JK6*
*JK2*
*JI6*
*JI5*
*JI4*
*JI2*
*JFD*
*JE8*
[/hide]


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

*KERNELS-*
[hide='JB/CM10.1/AOKP (4.2-4.2.2)']
*Mackay Kernel* by cannondaleV2000
*GearKernel* by Alberto96
*[Unofficial] Semaphore JB 2.9.18v with Custom Features* by cannondaleV2000
*Devil4.2 DualBoot (I9000 Thread)* by DerTeufel1980 *download*
*JB 4.2 CyanCore-vibrant* by ts1506
*Semaphore JB 4.2* by stratosk
*Devil4.2* by DerTeufel1980 *download*
[/hide]
[hide='JB/CM10/AOKP (4.1-4.1.2)']
*GearKernel* by Alberto96
*Devil3* by DerTeufel1980 *download*
*Semaphore JB* by stratosk
[/hide]
[hide='ICS/CM9/AOKP (4.0-4.0.4)']
*GearKernel* by Alberto96
*Arbiter *by FaultException
*Semaphore* by stratosk
*Devil* by DerTeufel1980
*Kiss* by Nelson (a.k.a. ngiordano)
*Icy Glitch* by Tk-Glitch
*subZero* by mr_psycho *download*
*Streamline- Replacement Kernel* by eugene 373 *download*
*Bigmem Kernel*
[/hide]
[hide='Gingerbread/MIUI/CM7 (2.3.4-2.3.7)']
*9**9 Problemz *by Mr. Apocalypse
*Immortality-CM* by Mr. Apocalypse
*Platypus* by zacharias.maladroit
*Glitch* by Tk-Glitch
*Bali-CM* by drhonk
*Streamline* by eugene373 *download*
*I9000 vibranted vG.4.0* by xcaliburinhand
*Bullet GB Voodoo* by cmenard
*Talon SH* by simone201
*TalonMTD* by ytt3r
*CM7 Kernel 2.3.4* by theexel
*Le Kernel Du Jour!* by TheEscapist
[/hide]
[hide='Froyo (2.2-2.2.1)']
*DragonMOD+ *by ECOTOX
*Bali-X | Bali *by drhonk
*OverStock *by cmenard
*Immortality *by Mr. Apocalypse
*DragonMODz Nightly *by ECOTOX
*Tigers Blood *by Sym_Link
*Stock+Voodoo *by supercurio
*DoW14 *by morfic
*Dead Horse Reloaded* by eugene373 *download*
[/hide]


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

*ROMS-*
[hide='JB/CM10.1/AOKP (4.2-4.2.2)']


*IllusionROM* by driodmaster92
*Cyber-SGS IV Style* by edwin270
*[ROM][OFFICIAL][4.2.2]RemICS-JB* by N00B_IN_N33D
*••●« ₪ Ehndroix v1 ₪ » ●••* by TeeJay!!
*[ROM][JB4.2]Infamous AOKP 1.8.1 *by cannondaleV2000
*[AOSP][JB][4.2.2][JDQ39E] SuperNexus 2.0 - vibrantmtd* by Faryaab
*C**hameleon os vibrantmtd* by cannondaleV2000
*[UNOFFICIAL] LiquidSmooth v2.1* by skinzy98
*[PORT] IceColdJellybean 4.2.2* by skinzy98
*Blackbean* by B-boy™
*[4.2.2] AOSPA3+* by jrongi1
*[4.2.2] AOKP :: jb-mr1 :: build 6 :: vibrantmtd* by Whitehawkx
*[PORT][4.2.2][11/3/13] Xperia Style v6 [Stable | Fast ]* by skinzy98
*PAC-Man 4.2.2(20.1.0) source built* by jrongi1
*[4.2.2 JDQ39] Xylon* by ngiordano
*HellyBean JB4.2* by DerTeufel1980
*JELLYBRO CM10.1 KANG* by makelegs
*RemICS-JB v1.0* by patrick8996
*Slim Bean 4.2.2* by krarvind
*CyanogenMod 10.1 Nightly Builds* by FaultException
*[4.2.2] Avatar ROM for Samsung Vibrant* by bippi79
*CyanAOSP [Stable | For Gaming] [PORT]* by skinzy98
*Vanilla Rootbox 4.2.2 v2 [PIE][Per App DPI][PORT]* by skinzy98

[/hide]
[hide='JB/CM10/AOKP (4.1-4.1.2)']


*[ROM-port] Miui Android (4.1.2) 3.5.24* by jrongi1
*[UNOFFICIAL]ProvisionMOD 4.1.2* by im_awesome_right?
*Slim Bean* by krarvind
*PARANOIDANDROID* by jrongi1
*JB Miui* by jrongi1
*Helly Bean* by DerTeufel1980 *download*
*CyanogenMod 10 Nightly Builds* by FaultException
*JB AOKP (Milestone 1)* by roman
*Blackbean* by B-boy™
*[ROM] [MIUI 4.1] MiuiRyder* by Moped_Ryder
*MIUI V4.1* by King Soft
*MIUI v4.1* by GeEazy
*Chimera (4.1.2)* by Neel
*SLIMUI (4.1)* by ioancr

[/hide]
[hide='ICS/CM9/AOKP (4.0-4.0.4)']


*ICZen* by Br1cK'd
*ICS AOKP (Milestone 6)* by roman
*Slim ICS* by krarvind
*Doc's Master ICS* by vibranturk
*CyanogenMod 9 Nightly Builds* by FaultException
*MIUI V4* by jrongi1
*WeUI* by nightshack0
*Supreme Blu* by pr0xy mAn1Ac
*ExROM* by hoquangthaiholy
*Chimera v2.2* by Nelson *download*
*PARANOIDANDROID* by battlekry
*ICSSGS RC4.2* by cantIntoCode
*ICS Euphoria* by neobuddy89
*ICS Utopia v1* by neobuddy89
*ICS Utopia v1 Inverted* by jaydub
*ICS Passion* by neobuddy89
*ICS Ecstasy *BETA** by neobuddy89
*S.U.R.F.A.C.E.* by jrafael

[/hide]
[hide='GINGERBREAD/MIUI/CM7 (2.3.4-2.3.7)']


*GingerZen* by Br1cK'd *download* *fast download*
*Malice* by Dan_Brutal
*SensatioN* by Crysis21 *download*
*Jetpack Mod v9* by Moped_Ryder
*CyanogenMod 7* by cyanogenmod *download stable* *download nightly*
*Phiremod Fusion* by phiredrop
*Biffmod* by infinitybiff
*Simply Honey Revolution* by explodingboy70 *download*
*Simply Stock* by explodingboy70 *download*
*Xerxes I *by jellette
*Heathens Charged* by jellette
*MIUI-2.3.7 (Stock)* by MIUI.us *download*
*MIUI-2.3.7 (Tweaked Stock)* by nickmcminn60
*MIUI Prime 360* by nickmcminn60
*MIUI SGSII 360* by nickmcminn60
*MIUI 2.3.7 Lithium Volt 360* by nickmcminn60
*MIUI App-Drawer* by jrongi1
*MIUI iPhone 360* by jrongi1
*Asgard Version 3.1.2* by Whitehawkx
*ShenDu OS* by dizgustipated
*SAUROM* by DAGr8

[/hide]
[hide='Froyo (2.2-2.2.1)']


*[Rom/Port]{Toxic Heroes}Toxic *****(Darkyy 9.5) Update {red}- 4/4/11* by tunefoo *download*
*Droid RAZR* by fishman0919
*Blue 2.2 Frankenstein* by fishman0919
*Bi-Winning Redux* by fishman0919 & Moped_Ryder
*Deranged9* by fishman0919
*Bionix-v 1.3.1* by sombionix
*[KB1] AXURA* by Master™ *download*
*Axura - Resurrected* by fishman0919 & Moped_Ryder
*[EINHERJAR DEV] Bi-Winning v3.0* by Dan_Brutal *download*
*Bi-Winning V2* by Whitehawkx *download*
*Project V* by Romanbb
*[KA5] Nero v5 * by sombionix *download*
*Trigger 3.2 Final* by Romanbb
*Loki 2.4.1* by Br1cK'd *download* *fast download*
*ZenDroid-2.1.2* by Br1cK'd
*Toxic Crazy8* by jcc332006 *download*
*Deranged 9* by jcc332006 *download*
*ToXiC MuZiC & ToXiC SmOkIn MuZiC* by jcc332006 *download*
*Black Ice* by jcc332006 *download*
*Toxic 7* by jcc332006 *download*
*Toxic Baby3 Redbaby & Blackbaby* by jcc332006 *download*
*Firefly* by jcc332006 *download*
*Ez_Ryder Kb5* by Moped_Ryder
*SLIM_RYDER | FAT_RYDER | ROAD_KING* by Moped_Ryder
*PepperKake* by jellette
*Goði - 2.2.1 - RC6* by jellette
*Darkys 9.3 Final* by jellette
*M - Flagship V5 RC1* by jellette
*[1/18/2010] M Flagship Custom* by jumaaneface
*M11* by jellette
*Bionix Frost 2.2.1* by krylon360 *download*
*Ultimate - v8.2 JS8* by jrafael
*Charged - KB5* by jellette
*[Media Player Rom] Moshiach Media* by jellette
*AOSP'ish* by fishman0919
*Bionix-V FishmanMod* by fishman0919
*[Port] UVKB5 2.2.1 - Stock* by drhonk
*T959UVKB5 2.2 Stock* by Moped_Ryder
*Unofficial 2.2 Froyo ODIN* by Eugene *download .tar* *download .pit*

[/hide]
[hide='Eclair Odin Images (2.1)']


*JI6 (OTA UPDATE)*
*Stock JFD*

[/hide]


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

*MODS/SCRIPTS-*

*Scripts:*
*[FLASHABLE] Vold.fstab SD Card Swap for Jellybean/ICS - Encryption Unsuccessful Error*
*Scripts Collection and Discussion for Vibrant*
*[REF][SCRIPTS] Android Optimization Tips - Vibrant*
*Ultimate Kernel Cleaning Script - 4.0-*Cleans everything that may cause instability when flashing between kernels. *download*
*[CM7/9] /datadata/ low storage notification lagless fix-*This fixes the low storage notification problems.
*WiwiPouPou's SYSTEM CLEANER SCRIPT*
*Permissions Init Script-*Scans /system/app, /system/framework/, and /data/app and sets the proper permissions.
*[U9RC11T9] STOP! -=SuperCharger Time=- You Can't Touch This!-*Makes your phone FAST.
*3G TurboCharger & Kick Ass Kernel Tweak Installers*
*[TUTORIAL][SCRIPT] V6 Supercharger Memory Fixes*
*[BETA][PATCH] ROM_PATCH V1.2 for ics- full freedom-*Allows you to flash I9000 ICS ROMs.
*Software Mods:*
*[GPS] T959 4.2 JB GPS Reset / Fix [GPS]*
*MIUI EnhancerMOD 360**-*Can be installed over any MIUI stock/custom ROM versions for Vibrant; contains loads of fixes/enhancments.
*Jrafael's Jellybean/ICS GPS fix*
*SGS Tools App-*Allows you to tweak everything from your camera app, to the Android Market.
*Super Build.Prop Tweaks**-*More responsive UI, better camera/video results, faster boot-up, and more.
*Quick GPS lock in CM7*
*[MOD] hide media controller handle on lock screen*
*[mod/source] show full kernel version & add "mod" version to settings*
*Recovery 3e modified to work like recovery 2e*
*[MOD][ICS][RETIRED] Battery Mods for Ice Cream Sandwich Roms*
*[MOD][ICS][RETIRED] Transparent Power Control Widgets*
*[MOD][KERNEL] Battery Life eXtender (BLX)**-*Limits the capacity to which the battery will be charged, in turn extending your battery's life.
*[MOD][ICS & JB] ACID Audio Engine-*The ultimate audio mod, contains a load of audio tweaks; 'nuff said.
*[MOD/Source] Display "H" icon in status bar on Vibrant Froyo roms*
*[TWEAK] Moshiach Tweaks [All In One]-*Everything you need to get that Vibrant running and sounding great.
*[MOD]Captivate Camera Software on Vibrant*
*[MOD] Phone APP Const. Ringtone Vol. with Inst.-*Removes the Samsung incremental ringtone feature.
*Inverted JB Gapps+ Aroma & quickflash*
*Gapps*
*(MOD)Beats Audio(2.3+up)*
*[MOD] MutePatcher 1.1 (FIXES MUTE/UNMUTE)-*Replaces your libaudio with the one from a CM7/CM9 nightly that has the mute/unmute fix in it.
*[MOD][PORT]Search key to ICS recent apps for ICS Passion*
*Globespy's GPS fix files for ICS roms*
*Minor Tweak enabling FFC support in CM7 for Vibrant*
*[MOD] Toggle Am/Pm in status bar clock*
*Gingerbread & Froyo GPS fix*
*[BOOTLOADERS]CUSTOM Gingerbread Bootloaders for Vibrant-*Solve your recovery & rainbow problems on Gingerbread ROMs.
*Hardware Mods:*
*CORRECT Hardware GPS Fix*
*Samsung Vibrant Best GPS Fix EVER!!!!! (video)*
*FFC for the Vibrant*
*Samsung Vibrant (Front Facing Camera Install Video)*
*(MOD) FFC Development Clean Thread*
*The Vibrant Development Platform AKA UnBrickable Mod*
*[HOW-TO]UnBrick the UnBrickable Vibrant*
*Vibrant Gorilla Glass Scratch Repair*
*Samsung Vibrant Screen Repair & Take Apart Guide (video)*


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

*FAQ/ABOUT-*

*About:*
Welcome to the Official RootzWiki Vibrant Bible Thread! More than likely you've already browsed through the Bible and have a gist of what it's all about. If not, I'll gladly elaborate. Here you can find everything you'll need to get that Vibrant running the way you've always dreamed. ROMs, kernels, mods, scripts & more; it's all archived here and at your disposal. As mentioned in post one, credit goes to the original creators. This thread wouldn't have been possible without the contributions of many. So don't just thank me for this, thank the community and developers whom worked tirelessly cooking the ROMs and kernels of which this Bible is comprised of. Thank the people who searched their computers for backups of ROMs and kernels so that they may be hosted indefinitely on the Bible's SourceForge page. Thank them. They deserve the credit just as much as I.

*FAQ:*
*Q. Hey, my favorite [insert ROM/kernel/mod/other] isn't mentioned anywhere in the Bible! What gives?*
_A. Sorry I must have missed it. If you'd like me to add it, please send me a Private Message containing the name of the file and a link to the original thread or source. __I will gladly add it._

*Q. My phone is all wonky after flashing some file I found linked in the Bible! What do I do? *
_A. Can't really help you there. Perhaps you followed the directions wrong? Maybe the file wasn't meant for whatever version of Android you're running?__ There are dozens of different variables that could have resulted in your issue. However, here really isn't the place to ask. Go to the thread you originally found the file, explain what happened and the issue at hand. I'm sure someone will help. Or try googling your issue, more than likely, you're not the first person to have the issue. If all else fails, make a thread about it. But again, this isn't the place to ask. I'm also not responsible for any damages to your device. _

*Q. This is awesome! How can I donate to you?*
_A. Thanks, but no thanks. I do not and will not accept donations. However, if you truly feel the urge to pass on some greenbacks, donate to your favorite developer. They deserve it, and I can guarantee that they'll appreciate it. _

*Q. Can I make a suggestion?*
_A. Of course! I'm always open to suggestions. Just send me a Private Message. _

*Q. How come some files i**n the ROMS, KERNELS, and SCRIPTS sections have a "***download***" link next to it?*
_A. At one time many developers hosted their work on sites like Multiupload and Megaupload. As you know, these sites were seized by the FBI in early 2012, thus destroying all hosted material; both good and bad. This caused a lot of older ROMs, kernels, and even a script or two to disappear with it. During the making of this Bible I discovered that even some of most popular ROMs had been hosted solely on Megaupload or Multiupload, and threads were now littered with dead download links as a result. So I went on a quest to hunt down these files. Some I had backed up on my own computer, some I was able to find with some in-depth googling, and for others I had to reach out to the community to find a copy. Once a missing file was obtained, I uploaded it to the Bible's SourceForge page, where they will be hosted indefinitely. So to cut a long story short, those "*download*" links are simply mirror downloads, since the original download links are dead. Most mirrored files will be hosted on SourceForge, some others will be hosted by other members of the Vibrant community on sites like MediaFire, etc._


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

*CREDITS-*

This thread is the result of a community effort. It's the result of the developers, who worked late into the night to bring you the latest and greatest. It's the result of the hardware modifiers, who discovered that a front-facing camera can indeed be installed on this device. It took a community of Android lovers and fanatics alike to make this a possibility. Don't think this is the result of just one, or two, or even three individuals. This was the result of a community, spanning states, countries, and even continents. A community comprised of hundreds and thousands!

I would like to give special recognition to:

✝ serendipityguy- Kernel section based off his Kernel Bible
✝ fishman0919- Contributed two copies of the "Dead Horse" kernel, one being the last version released & contributed a load of Team Toxic ROMs
✝ Moped_Ryder- Contributed both a flashable and zImage copy of the "v116 Dead Horse" kernel
✝ Woodrube- Gave helpful suggestions in regards to organization of this thread
✝ Br1cK'd- Contributed a copy of his "GingerZen 1.0" & "Loki 2.4.1" ROM
✝ testomat- Contributed copies of the "subZero" Voodoo kernel ranging from v1.2 to the last version released, v1.6

Be sure to hit their "thanks" and/or "like" buttons! They deserve it!


----------



## Woody

N00B, here is an outstanding reference of Governors/Schedulers. It is quite extensive to say the least.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Lookin' good N00B


----------

